# Things I Miss



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

So, my 2012 Beetle is the third among the new generation Beetles I have owned. I purchased one in 1998 when they were first introduced, one in 2006 when it was time for a new one and I received a decent offer for my '98, and the 2012 when my oldest daughter is starting to drive - so she is practicing and will later drive the 2006. 

Anyway, over the years VW made the decision to remove some of the truly nice features that were once standard on the new generation Beetles. This is a list of the ones I miss most: 

1) armrest 

2) driver's side visor 

3) full-size spare tire 

4) keyed entry for both driver and passenger side doors 

5) interior switch to open trunk 

6) I also found it quite convenient that once I was out of the car and forgot to close my windows, that I could simply place my key in the door lock, turn it to the right and it would close all of the open windows and lock the car. You could also turn to the left if you wanted to open them a bit. 

I'm sure there are others, but these are the ones that come to mind.


----------



## moodylucy (Aug 21, 2011)

I miss the blue instrument panel lights. The speaker rings are nice in blue, but the other lights were easier on the eyes.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

moodylucy said:


> I miss the blue instrument panel lights. The speaker rings are nice in blue, but the other lights were easier on the eyes.


 Now why would a 'Moody BLUE'S' gal.......with a Denim BLUE Beetle miss BLUE instrument 
lighting? Can't, for the life of me, figure that one out.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

... Also, I forgot about fabric seats.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I miss the sunvisors that slide, the light on the sunvisors, windows with pinch protection that worked, and small rear headrests.


----------



## TornadrotGTI (Apr 22, 2005)

Wait, are we now starting to reminisce and be nostalgic about the old New Beetle rather than the air-cooled bugs?? :laugh:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

TornadrotGTI said:


> Wait, are we now starting to reminisce and be nostalgic about the old New Beetle rather than the air-cooled bugs?? :laugh:


 Yes, Alex. We are. I totally forgot that the visor once lit up the vanity mirror. 

I appreciate the addition of things like the built in BlueTooth, iPod/iPhone connector, roomier trunk space, and heated seats, but I really do miss some of the previous features. 

For the record, I am referring to features that were once provided to the base models.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

It's funny, because like many others here (I suspect, anyway...) I too grew up with air-cooled Beetles, but after driving a New Beetle, I'd never own a air-cooled VW again. 

My dad had a 57 Oval, but the difference between him and me was that he was mechanically inclined, and I can't even change a spark plug. Still, I had several air-cooleds of my own. The first was when I was 18. It was a 1971 Super Beetle. It lasted about 2 years, and then the front suspension was shot. In 1980, we didn't know that the air-cooleds would be collector cars, so we scrapped it because the repairs would have exceeded its value. 
Next, in 1984, at age 25, I had a pair of 69 Beetles. I foolishly bought one with the floorpan just about rotted all the way through without knowing until after the fact. I was too ignorant to check for those things in those days. Besides, something blew in the engine and I lost all my oil. I bought a used engine for $400 and then the transmission lost reverse. I scrapped the car. My other 69 was actually ok when I got rid of it, but I needed the money, so I sold it to a friend for $75. 
Then, 19 years would pass before I bought another air-cooled. I had a 1996 Golf which was light years ahead of any air-cooled VW I had, but I just joined a VW club and wanted a classic air-cooled like everyone else. It was another 1969 Beetle, which I bought in 2003 for $3900. It was great for a couple of years, but then I went through 2 engines and finally burned up the clutch and destroyed 3rd gear in the process. In between those incidents, I kept frying points and rotors. This car left me stranded about 6 different times. 
Finally, I said enough is enough. I sold it to another club member who in turn sold it to a pair of ladies who are now in the club themselves and have had no problems. Go figure. I bought my 2000 NB GLS in 2009 with 70K miles for $6995 at a Mazda dealership, and have NEVER been stranded anywhere. People who have the mechanical aptitude of a mentally-challenged gerbil (like me) have no business driving 40+ year-old cars, so modern-day Beetles built after 1998 are perfect for those in my shoes.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

fiftysomething said:


> It's funny, because like many others here (I suspect, anyway...) I too grew up with air-cooled Beetles, but after driving a New Beetle, I'd never own a air-cooled VW again.


 I like both, it's just the newer one is a bit more practical as a daily driver (at least for me).


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I couple of other things you may not know about: 

The 1998 New Beetle had a stainless steel muffler and a cast aluminum oil pan. Not sure if they re-introduced in the 2012, but was discontinued in the 2006 - 2010 models to my understanding.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

the beet said:


> 6) I also found it quite convenient that once I was out of the car and forgot to close my windows, that I could simply place my key in the door lock, turn it to the right and it would close all of the open windows and lock the car. You could also turn to the left if you wanted to open them a bit.


 This is easily done in VAG-COM just FYI


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Good to know. Now, just to get a door lock on the passenger's side...


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

Unless it changed with the '06+ cars, only '98 model year cars got that second lock.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I just checked, and was able to close the windows and lock the door w/the key. I just had to pop the cover. It took a few seconds, but they closed. Won't open them though.


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

the beet said:


> I like both, it's just the newer one is a bit more practical as a daily driver (at least for me).


 I like air-cooled Beetles, too, but they don't like me! :sly:


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

VAG-COM I believe will allow you to open and close the windows from just the fob. In the past you had to get a special module for it, but now it all can be done with VAG-COM in just a minute or two.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Thanks Rockerchick. That sounds great. 

I hate to be the one responsible for drifting on my own thread, but it sounds like you know a bit about this VAG COM. Have you had much experience with it? Is the software expensive? I understand currently the only platform it works on is Windows. I am not sure there is one available for the 2012 Beetle as yet, but don't know.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I personally wouldn't say its expensive, considering what it is and does, but others do. Its $350, one time fee and you get the cable and license for the software, as well as tech support. There is a Lite version for $99 but you don't get as much. VAG-COM, also called VCDS, will let you scan for codes, clear codes, monitor various measuring blocks, take running readings as graphs, and change settings (windows, etc). 

I haven't used it with any vehicle newer than 2003, but its a great tool to have. And it pays for itself in just a few uses when you consider that VW will charge at least $90 for a scan. It just connects through the OBDII port and yes, it should be able to be used with the Beetle (I know a buddy of mine used his on a 2012 Golf R). 

Here is some info on it: http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/index.html


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I understand they are working on a WiFi version that may (I stress may) be readable on a smart phone.


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)

I've not heard of that. 

There is an app called Torque that runs on your phone and connects to your OBDII port via a bluetooth dongle. It won't change settings like VCDS will, but its not bad for code monitoring and gauges (you can see boost, temps, etc.) and even will do 0-60 times for you. I'll probably end up picking that up myself. App does have a free version but the full thing is $5 and the dongle is only $15 or so on ebay. If you've heard of Scangauge or Ultragauge, this setup will do the same thing, you just have to use your phone.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds-mobile/index.html


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

For the windows issue, if you don't want to go the VCDS coding route:






Our '06 Passat did this, too.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Sorry, but that's just stupid.


----------

